# can anyone tell me what transmission this is?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

trying to prepare for a few purchases and I'm not sure that this is a turbo 350, although that is what I was told. any thoughts?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

this will tell you just look at the pan...

Chevrolet Chevy Transmission Identification and Decoding


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

By the shape of the pan it appears to be a TH350 but as Instigator said, you need to get under it and count the bolts and compare the shape. GM used similar pans on other applications.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Square pan, corner missing is a 350. 400 pan looks like a cross.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome, thanks fellas, now I can order my shifter and be one step further to getting her road worthy again.


----------

